# Gurkha Kukri



## H@pkid0ist (Jul 30, 2002)

I would just love it if anyone out there could lead me to info on training with this beautiful weapon.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2002)

Maung Gyi discussed it at the WMAA camp. He claimed it came from a Greek weapon! Look for seminars of his. See also our Indochinese Martial Arts-General forum.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 31, 2002)

I think it came from the kopis, which I actually thought was an egyptian sword.  An in a case of parallel evolution it looks alot like a falcata.  

Bando is the art that uses this most prevelently, so look for a couple of websites, particularly Mr. (Dr?) Gyi's.  

Hock's book on military knife technique describes a couple ways the Ghurka's used this knife.  In particular he describes a prisoner escort technique.  I wouldn't buy the book just for this reference though.

good luck,

Lamont


----------



## Blindside (Jul 31, 2002)

Whoops, heh, the kopis (khopesh) is both Egyptian and Greek, the Greeks modified it into more of a slashing weapon, and the Greek version resembles the kukri alot.  

Lamont


----------



## arnisador (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> 
> *Whoops, heh, the kopis (khopesh) is both Egyptian and Greek, the Greeks modified it into more of a slashing weapon, and the Greek version resembles the kukri alot.
> *



I didn't know that there was an earlier Eqyptioan version. Dr. Gyi attributed its presence in Burma to Alexander the Great, I believe.


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 19, 2002)

Ohh Baby!! I love Kurkis. A buddy of mine had one given to him by a member of the British gurka regiment.

With out knowing the particulars of "Gurka" knife fighting, I would guess that it could also be used like a falcion or similar "hacking" type short sword. Not much on point work i would imagine.

Tony


----------



## Shadow Hunter (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tmanifold _
> *Ohh Baby!! I love Kurkis. A buddy of mine had one given to him by a member of the British gurka regiment.
> 
> With out knowing the particulars of "Gurka" knife fighting, I would guess that it could also be used like a falcion or similar "hacking" type short sword. Not much on point work i would imagine.
> ...



The Kukri is very good for slashing type attacks. But when you are close in, you can use the point as well. Stick the hand gripping the kukri to your hip and place the opposite hand on the back of the blade. Use your hips to power the strikes from there, not your hands if you can help it.


----------



## OULobo (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi guys

I've done quite a bit of kuk training and know some of the assumed history. The kuk is assumed to come from, as stated earlier the Egyptian version kopis(sp). This weapon was adapted to the koopesh(sp) by the Greek and specifically Macedonian people. The value of these swords was that the shape allowed the user to hack over the shield of his opponent and possibly cleave the skull. When Alexander the Great conquered his way across the old world, the sword his army used, the kopis, was brought to the areas of Nepal where it is still used today, but again adapted for use as a tool more than a weapon. The kukri is found all through the Himylayas and India. The Ghurkas are a tribe in Nepal and after a war with the British during their colonial reign in neiboring India, struck a deal to give the British some of their youth to train as a sign of respect. The British military unit the Ghurkas was founded and is still active today, however over the years the British have only kept a select few regiments and gave the rest back to India or disbanded them. 

The British Ghurka kukri work/system is very basic, as I have found most military systems to be. There are some basic slashing/hacking and stabbing patterns and a lot of live blade work. This follows the KISS theory. Even Dr. Gyi loves to tell how the kukri is invaluble in trenches and at night, but is not a great choice on the open battlefield, where many a Ghurka met his death at the blade of a Japanese officer. 

Bando uses the kukri extensivly, but I have never heard Doc attribute the weapon to Burma. While the kuk is a popular blade in tribes all around the SE asian area, I'm fairly sure his familiarity to it is based in the time he spent as a Ghurka. Burma is an area that uses the Dha traditionally. I hope this helps and I hope my facts are right. If not I humbly accept all criticism.


----------



## grimfang (Jul 22, 2003)

i am not going trying to contradict any information that has been presented here in regards to the origin of the kukri . I will simply offer information I have gathered during my time as an anthropologist studying  weapon evolution.
The basic shape and design of the kukri is that of a thrown weapon, specificaly a traditional throwing stick used in most post-paleoithic cultures worldwide (NOT A BOOMERANG..  different application.)  As early as 15,000 years ago, sharp edges began to appear on the upper portion of the sticks in order to improve aerodynamics and to facilitate use as a cutting tool. As time passed, two distinct design patterns emerged.. one for throwing, and one for cutting. 
I am currently working on a complete article on this very subject, and will have it available very soon.


----------



## OULobo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grimfang _
> *i am not going trying to contradict any information that has been presented here in regards to the origin of the kukri . I will simply offer information I have gathered during my time as an anthropologist studying  weapon evolution.
> The basic shape and design of the kukri is that of a thrown weapon, specificaly a traditional throwing stick used in most post-paleoithic cultures worldwide (NOT A BOOMERANG..  different application.)  As early as 15,000 years ago, sharp edges began to appear on the upper portion of the sticks in order to improve aerodynamics and to facilitate use as a cutting tool. As time passed, two distinct design patterns emerged.. one for throwing, and one for cutting.
> I am currently working on a complete article on this very subject, and will have it available very soon. *



If I am not mistaken, aren't some of the rather elaborate "throwing axes" of Africa in about the same shape. 

Without trying to attack Grimfang, as I value all opinions, especially educated ones, the Nepalese and British Ghurkas both find it extemely disrespectful to throw a kuk. The Brit Ghurkas seem to also see it as inefficient.  the kuk isn't really weighted right for it and if you miss or don't do enough damage, you just made a donation to the enemy armory. Just added in the interests of debate and opinion, not confrontation.


----------



## grimfang (Jul 22, 2003)

you are correct. The they are not intended for throwing anymore... but it evolved from the thrown weapons.  First the blade was added, then over the centuries, adjustments were made to make it a more efficent blade weapon. The trowing weapon developed along a different rout. Two totally seperate weapons, developed from the same common ancestor. The current form of the kukri is not practicle as a thrown weapon.. the issues of weight and balance create issues with the inetertia along the long axis, causing a 'flutter' in flight and uneven rotation (please forgive the technical answer.) Also, the blades are not intended to withstand impact at the odd angles that would result from throwing.
Virtually all cultures have developed similar shaped weapons, and each has its own unique 'twist' to the design and application. 
You have some solid info... please post more on the subject.. i am always gathering more sources for data on the matter.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 23, 2003)

> I am currently working on a complete article on this very subject, and will have it available very soon



Grimgang, I would be fascinated to see this article.  Please let us know when it is available.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 23, 2003)

The Greeks weren't the only ones to use a blade design like the Kukri.  The Iberian Celts used one like it around the time Rome was ascending.

Gyi has a very solid curriculum for the Kukri.  I took a camp with him some years ago.  His method is simple...but very functional.  He uses a checkerboard pattern for angling the slashes.  Pretty neat concept.

Regards,

Steve Scott


----------



## OULobo (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *The Greeks weren't the only ones to use a blade design like the Kukri.  The Iberian Celts used one like it around the time Rome was ascending.
> 
> Gyi has a very solid curriculum for the Kukri.  I took a camp with him some years ago.  His method is simple...but very functional.  He uses a checkerboard pattern for angling the slashes.  Pretty neat concept.
> ...



Yeah, his idea of the 9 zone matrix is pretty effective and simple, just follow the numbers. If you are good with patterns you can learn that whole part of the system pretty quick.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 24, 2003)

Gyi's training methods are pretty intriguing.  The drills are creative and a lot of fun.

They get you thinking of what you could do with drills like that in other arts.

Regards,

Steve Scott


----------



## Shadow Hunter (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *Gyi has a very solid curriculum for the Kukri.  I took a camp with him some years ago.  His method is simple...but very functional.*



Steve,
I think you should check out the following link.


http://www.pownetwork.org/phonies/phonies117.htm


----------



## OULobo (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shadow Hunter _
> *Steve,
> I think you should check out the following link.
> 
> ...



Anyone interested on this subject please PM me if you want my theories on it.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm well aware of that situation, which is why I won't train with him.  I'd been to perhaps three of his seminars, and one of his kukri camps...and was exposed to some of the tales mentioned on the link.  Tales like them, anyway.

That said, his curriculum for the kukri is indeed very good.  I'll give him credit for that.  That is as far as I'll go, though.

There is another thread in general martial arts covering this topic.  

Regards,


Steve Scott


----------

